# New interface



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

Can we change the site interface more often? I know we havenâ€™t had the current one that long but it would freshen things up.
Oh, and give people something to moan about Â


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Might see what we can do when (if) version 1.3 of YaBB comes out... however Jae would need to be convinced to get some of his people to do the graphical work!


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

Thereâ€™s a few of us on here who could help out in the design department.
Pete


----------

